# New To This



## NEmmanuel8 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey I want to start body building but I dont know exactly where to start nutrition wise. I'm a runner and I just wanted to bulk a little bit I just confused on exactly how to do it. I'm also a college student and the only resources I have are the school dining hall basically so I just wanted to what to eat and what not to eat.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb. Were gonna need a lot more details than what u already posted. Say like age? Height? Weight? Body fat %? What's exactly the choices or variety of food in ur school dinner hall?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome to the board.  My short answer, LOTS of protein


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 18, 2014)

If your a runner pretty much lots of everything. Get some Tupperware and bring your meals to school. Your not going to bulk up eating sandwiches and gyros unless you've got plenty dolla bills yo.


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 18, 2014)

welcome
to the underground


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome to UGB!

What the Bros said - tell us a bit more about yourself, your training and your goals.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 18, 2014)

Chicken, beef, fish, potatoes, oatmeal, rice.protein shakes. Its not that hard.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 18, 2014)

Just eat as much as you can.


----------



## NEmmanuel8 (Jan 19, 2014)

Im 18 5'9 145lbs idk about body % and the variety is pretty good in the dining hall


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to Ug...    listen, you are on to opposite ends of the spectrum bro.  Running and Bulking dont mix well.  I understand you are a runner but you are burning up what you eat.  So you need to double up on the food.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 19, 2014)

Eat as much as you can. Lift as much as you can, and quit running.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 19, 2014)

welcome to the board, it takes some time to go from one end of the spectrum such as running to lifting, but starting is the first step...


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jan 19, 2014)

Good day. To avoid creating a duplicate topic, I'm just going to append this and post my inquiry.

To start, yes I am also new here and technically my first post. I'm 24 M 5'5 haven't really checked my current weight but I've been lifting on and off. Just started last two weeks of December.

I do workout at home and I've already bought a couple of weights. Currently I have: 4 10lbs || 2 15lbs|| 2 25lbs || 2 dumbbell handles || 1 5ft. bar || 1 6ft. bar and a bench press set that lets me do inclined/flat sets and doesn't have that thing on the end where you can do legs.

I've asked some friends of mine who also train and I was given a schedule for it. (all of which takes an hour)

M - chest
T - rest
W - arms
TH - rest
F - legs
sat - 
sun - 

That leaves to the question: how could I include shoulders and back? Plus I've seen people who basically train everyday. So is it okay in my place like to leave out rest days maybe like (M - chest T - Arms)? I've also developed good appetite because of it and I'd also like to know what are the particulars like what to eat and stuff.

Thanks


----------



## zog (Jan 22, 2014)

All I can say is eat constantly, eat until you're in pain, repeat. Also stop running, or at least cut it in half.
That and go lift some heavy ass weights.

Endurance and speed come back fairly quickly (1-2 months if you're dilligent), but strength and bulk take time. Esp if you aren't on AAS.
[Hopefully someone with more experience with that can chip in or correct if I'm wrong]
But building muscle without AAS tops out around 1lb of muscle per week.
So gaining 10 lbs of muscle will take 10 weeks = 2 1/2 months.
Gaining 20lbs = 20 weeks = 5 months
and so on.

If you want to bulk, you need to eat at a calorie surplus (500-1000 calroies extra per day), something that's difficult if you're running a lot.

Say because of running, you only have a 200 calorie surplus per day. That = 200x7 = 1400 cal surplus per week.
Versus if you had gotten 500 extra calories per day. That's 500x7 = 3500 cal surplus per week.
You'll gain weight 2.5 times faster by getting 300 extra calories per day.
Arguably, not all of it will be muscle, _but _ that's why people tend to bulk, then cut.
If you like to run, cutting should be easy.

So to illustrate, say you want to gain 20lbs of muscle.
It can take you 5 months bulking + 2 months cutting = 7 months.
or
It can take you (5 months)(2.5) = 13.5 months.

By eating constantly, gaining some fat, and then cutting, you potentially save 6 months of time vs. bulking with a slight surplus.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 22, 2014)

I eat lots of whole grain pasta end hard boiled eggs chicken fish but I'm in the same boat as you Ben 157 for ever and been tryin to bulk up for the past yr or so and drink trumass 3 or 4 times a day and synthase six before bed


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 25, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> I eat lots of whole grain pasta end hard boiled eggs chicken fish but I'm in the same boat as you Ben 157 for ever and been tryin to bulk up for the past yr or so and drink trumass 3 or 4 times a day and synthase six before bed






drop syntha six and eat 20% fat ground beef saan.


----------

